# This advertisement is grossing me out!



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Is there a way to block certain ads? Omg, the "these four things predict a heart attack" (or something like that) ads seriously make me want to throw up--the photos that are with them. I have to click off the page immediately they are so gross to me. I don't even know what the photos are even of, but they are disturbing and I'm not going to click on the link to find out!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Is there a way to block certain ads? Omg, the "these four things predict a heart attack" (or something like that) ads seriously make me want to throw up--the photos that are with them. I have to click off the page immediately they are so gross to me. I don't even know what the photos are even of, but they are disturbing and I'm not going to click on the link to find out!


Try using the AdBlock Plus extension w/ your browser. It'll block EVERYTHING.

ETA: Are you using a tablet or desktop/laptop?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you, @GusPolinski.

I just added it to my browser (Chrome on a laptop) and that was so easy. Voila, no more ads!

Thank you!


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Try using the AdBlock Plus extension w/ your browser. It'll block EVERYTHING.


This.


----------

